
“Unbreakable” security codes inspired by nature - aburan28
http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=140674&CultureCode=en
======
ColinWright
I was hoping this version would give more details than the one in the previous
submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531202)

But it doesn't - it looks pretty much the same.

~~~
lotsofmangos
[http://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.4.011026](http://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.4.011026)

